# (decompilen) von .so dateien



## The_Jan (20. September 2006)

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen wie ich .so (Dynamic Shared Object "Unix library") dateien (auspacken) decompilen kann.

Wenn ihr mehr infos braucht meldet euch bitte.

danke schon mal für die hilfe.

mfg
Jan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. September 2006)

Das Dekompilieren von Binaerformaten ist immer so eine Sache, vor allem wenn am Ende Code in einer Hochsprache wie z.B. C vorliegen soll.
Du kannst jedoch Assembler-Code (ob der sich gleich wieder so kompilieren laesst ist nun die Frage, und natuerlich auch was Du mit Assembler anfangen kannst) mit dem Programm ndisasm bekommen welches Teil des Assemblers NASM ist.


----------

